# Cambridge Military Hospital (Maternity Ward) - May 2015



## TheVampiricSquid (May 29, 2015)

hey all, i'm back again 

So, after setting my alarm at, what can only be described as stupid o'clock in the morning and riding for what seemed like forever in darkness, I finally found myself standing in a Burger King car park waiting for my friend. Lucky I didn't have to wait long, and we were off to our first location of the day! Entry was fine - even got in early enough to chill out for a little before sunrise. The room we chilled in happened to be that of the bleeding doors, and it's safe to say it was such a lovely site watching the sun creep through the window and illuminate the doors. I didn't take loads of pictures, but here are some of the better ones..



































Sorry it's not many pictures - was too busy enjoying myself  
Anyhow, thanks for looking guys - and if you couldn't tell, i really liked the bleeding doors​


----------



## krela (May 29, 2015)

Nicely done! Welcome back.


----------



## Chopper (May 29, 2015)

Lovely stuff! Now you know your way around, you can be my tour guide when I pull my finger out  We got as far as the Gurkha security when we went!


----------



## SlimJim (May 29, 2015)

You the man, Squid! Loving those pics! Great angles, great composition, fantastic colours and peeling goodness!!!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 29, 2015)

Very nice! Fair play for getting in. Cant believe someones had a go at that window near the bleeding doors!! ffs


----------



## smiler (May 29, 2015)

Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (May 29, 2015)

The iconic doors! Nicely done.


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (May 30, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Very nice! Fair play for getting in. Cant believe someones had a go at that window near the bleeding doors!! ffs



I know it sucks right? Such a shame to see it smashed!


----------



## mockingbird (May 30, 2015)

good to see again, nicely done aswel, did not think it was possible for this place to look anymore decayed than when i remember it! but it certainly adds to it. Good job!


----------



## cunningplan (May 30, 2015)

Nice moody shots love them


----------



## flyboys90 (May 31, 2015)

Stunning images.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 1, 2015)

Fantastic stuff, love the bleeding plug socket! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 13, 2015)

Ah the famous doors I haven't yet seen! Great shots


----------



## alex76 (Jul 14, 2015)

top stuff mate and my hat goes off too all who managed to get in this place I travelled 200 miles to see this place but secca was to tight everytime I pulled up in the car hiviz headed my way


----------



## FFerret (Jul 29, 2015)

Great set of photos, really like the first two. You cant beat a good weathered door.


----------

